# Proof 'gun control laws' DO NOT WORK.



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Interesting read:

https://www.ammoland.com/2021/02/never-enough-new-zealand-set-for-second-gun-confiscation/



> In criticizing what he called "gun buyback 2.0," New Zealand's National Party Police Spokesman Simeon Brown stated, "The first gun buyback was merely a marketing exercise. After spending $103 million on the scheme, the Government couldn't even confirm whether it had made New Zealand safer or if it had collected all prohibited firearms," adding, "That's because most law-abiding New Zealanders handed in their now-prohibited firearms, but gangs and criminals, those who pose the greatest risk to our safety, did not."


Whooda thunk it?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shoot! I am trying to send them an email, and I don’t know if I did right.
It was super retarded, and I am sitting here cracking up.
I don’t know if it went through though. This iPad still has flummoxed in ways.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We could hit the gun grabbers over the head with a baseball bat made of proof and it wouldn't matter. Gun control is not about safety. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> We could hit the gun grabbers over the head with a baseball bat made of proof and it would matter. Gun control is not about safety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those dopes are pounded over the head every day, by the laws of nature, every darn day.
But it never makes dent, since they trumpet and bellow, and do what they intended to anyway.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Apparently the only reason the first NZ buy back didn't work was because the government didn't provide a convenient email address for people to use schedule an appointment with the police to have their guns confiscated.

This should fix everything:

_According to Labour MP Hon Poto Williams, "This year's buy-back will look very different to the one in 2019 as there will be no large-scale collection events," noting, "Police will be managing the smaller buy-back through appointments at Police stations." Compliant gun owners have been told to contact __[email protected]__ to arrange an appointment to *forfeit their firearms*. _


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> On October 9, the Crime Prevention Research Center (CPRC) released a revised report showing that 92% of mass public shootings between January 2009 and July 2014 took place in gun-free zones.


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...ootings-since-2009-occured-in-gun-free-zones/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> We could hit the gun grabbers over the head with a baseball bat made of proof and it would matter. Gun control is not about safety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hit 'em with whatever you want. There's nothing in their heads to begin with.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NMPRN said:


> [/I][/COLOR]_[email protected]__ to arrange an appointment to *forfeit their firearms*. _


Forfeit guns? What these words mean?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gun control has never been about controlling violent crime, it's about controlling you.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very old news.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/handguns-pistols-revolvers-long-rifles-shotguns-sks-ak-ar/114151-facts-about-guns.html


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Forfeit guns? What these words mean?


It's from the Latin for 'bend over'.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> It's from the Latin for 'bend over'.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Gun control has never been about controlling violent crime, it's about controlling you.


Took the words right out of my mouth......or fingers I guess.


----------

